# Day At The Dog park



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

So my sister, myself and Jaws decided to go to the dog park while running errands. I told her we would take him in the dog park if it was empty and if it was too full we would just go to the park section right next to it. When we got there, we only saw one dog. A pit bull male. He was white with brown spots and his name was Janie. We went inside to eat our lunch and I kept Jaws on the leash. The other pit was fine, he did growl when Jaws tried to go in his mouth. Just a warning for Jaws to stay out of his mouth. So I kept jaws close.

A few minutes later another guy comes with his pit bull Marli, and a big fluffy chocolate dog. Marli was so sweet. She was shy and crept to us, like crawled on the ground. She and jaws got along really well and he stuck to her like glue. As the minutes passed more and more dogs came to the dog park. A dalmatian, a retriever, a collie, two fluffy husky crosses, and a white dog.Jaws stayed with Marli under one tree far from the others. The retriever and collie would come over to greet a play a little bit but that was it. A little while later I took Jaws to the obstacle course. There is a tall bridge, a tunnel, a see saw, two jumps, and two stands. He went on up and across the tall bridge, and had a very sad dismount. He also went through the tunnel on his second try. I was rather proud of him. 

I let him go back to Marli and he stayed with her while my sister and I talked to her owner. After a few more minutes we decided to go. Jaws didn't want to leave Marli, and Marli tried to come with us. We said our goodbyes and went on our way. I say it was a good experience for him. He hung out with the well behaved pit and stayed away from the obnoxious crowd of dogs. He enjoyed himself and maybe I'll take him back one day.

We also went to petsmart and got him a new harness after I returned his no pull harness that does nothing. Everyone that saw Jaws today mentioned that he looked like he had some sort of bully breed in him. The lady at petco was telling me that with the bully breeds Jaws will never stop with his pulling. The guy and woman I talked to at petsmart guessed pit bull mix first. And also while at the dog park Marli's owner guessed he had pit bull in him as well. Again I tell them I don't know what he is, but I thought it was interesting that everyone today could see pit bull in him.

Here is a Picture of *Marli (left), Jaws(middle)* and those would be my sisters legs to the right. Marli's owner's feet can be seen behind them. Sorry Jaws doesn't hold still at all -___- He is almost as big as Marli as well.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Most Petsmart people really have no clue what they are talking about. Lol! You can have a bully breed that walks well on a leash...all of mine always have. It takes time and training to leash train a dog...harnesses actually encourage pulling.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah what Coach said! In fact by the end of his basic training class I could walk Odin with the leash completely loose, and him not pull it tight once not even while doin a complete 180 and doubling back.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm just curious as to why you continue to take your dog to a dog park when you've been told over and over by people way more knowledgable in the breed than you that it's a bad idea?
Glad no incidents occured this time and I hope your dog has all of it's shots since you refuse to listen to reason.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

dixieland said:


> I'm just curious as to why you continue to take your dog to a dog park when you've been told over and over by people way more knowledgable in the breed than you that it's a bad idea?
> Glad no incidents occured this time and I hope your dog has all of it's shots since you refuse to listen to reason.


:goodpost:

I agree with Dixie, I was cringing through the post waiting for the bad part to start. Very glad for you and your dog that nothing happened this time. But there are a ton of threads on this on here and more then 1 point as to why you should avoid them with this breed or with any dog from health issues to DA issues.

Your boy is really pretty though I love his colors and seeing new pics of him .


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dixieland said:


> I'm just curious as to why you continue to take your dog to a dog park when you've been told over and over by people way more knowledgable in the breed than you that it's a bad idea?
> Glad no incidents occured this time and I hope your dog has all of it's shots since you refuse to listen to reason.


Agreed.. Also agreed that Petsmart people are dumb. My Weight Pull dogs even walk on a leash. several are off leash trained too! When a dog can't walk without pulling it's because the owner has done no training.....It amazes me the stupid things that come out of some peoples mouths.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha, yeah I didn't want to say something AGAIN...she already knows how we feel.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Haha, yeah I didn't want to say something AGAIN...she already knows how we feel.


lol.Figured I'd add my two cents since I don't think she knew how I felt since I've been gone lately.lmao


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Agreed.. Also agreed that Petsmart people are dumb. My Weight Pull dogs even walk on a leash. several are off leash trained too! When a dog can't walk without pulling it's because the owner has done no training.....It amazes me the stupid things that come out of some peoples mouths.


That is basically it ^^..

My dog is completely leashed trained and only pulls on the leash when instructed by one of my commands " Let's go " and I can completely control him through verbal commands.. My dog won't even cross the street unless he hears his name first "Tiger" ( give me your attention command ) and then "cross " command. Instead of saying heel.. I say Tiger "wait for me". And when I want him to stay I just say Tiger "wait". The list goes on an on... I think he knows at least 20 to 30 commands at the age of 24 weeks.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

dixieland said:


> I'm just curious as to why you continue to take your dog to a dog park when you've been told over and over by people way more knowledgable in the breed than you that it's a bad idea?
> Glad no incidents occured this time and I hope your dog has all of it's shots since you refuse to listen to reason.


I've only taken him once. Which was this time. I only took him to get out of the truck and go pee. He refused to go the entire 3 hours we were out. Like I stated we only went because there was only one dog when we got there. It was ok even after a few more showed up. I don't think it's so bad to take a pup to a dog park, you have all said it yourself that he doesn't look like a bully breed.

As for taking him again. I might. He needs a little more work with socializing and focusing skills. Plus I would like to get him to do the obstacle course some more. Then again the dog park is a 30-45 minute drive to the next town. And I don't go in that direction at all, thus would be why he only has now had a chance to go there since we were on the road home and it happened to be there.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> I agree with Dixie, I was cringing through the post waiting for the bad part to start. Very glad for you and your dog that nothing happened this time. But there are a ton of threads on this on here and more then 1 point as to why you should avoid them with this breed or with any dog from health issues to DA issues.
> 
> Your boy is really pretty though I love his colors and seeing new pics of him .


My boy is the black one, the small moving one. Marli is the pretty girl that sat for me to take pictures. Just clearing that up if you got confused.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

As for leash pulling, he isn't much of a puller on the harness. He just gets excited and pulls when he see's other dogs. He is getting better at it and I can get him to not pull. He is actually really well mannered when we are out and about. but his attention span is still a little small. I just prefer using a harness to a collar, it will work better for him when he starts to go hiking with me. Which I am going to maybe take him for his first short hike tomorrow.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Just because we do not think he looks like a bully breed doesn't meant idiots who visual ID dogs to fit THEIR standard of a pit bull which can initiate . BSL cares if your dog might be a bully. WE know better and have tried to explain this to you. you know your dog is NOT an APBT, society does not. No one is saying your dog will not be the best behaved dog there and NEVER start and trouble, but he should be able to defend himself without the risk of getting taken from you. 

Try walking with something he likes, cheese, hot dog and keeping it in your hand where he can sniff and smell it and give it to him when he is walking correctly. Eventually he will learn that he needs to stay with a slack leash to get rewarded.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Jaws101 said:


> I've only taken him once. Which was this time. I only took him to get out of the truck and go pee. He refused to go the entire 3 hours we were out. Like I stated we only went because there was only one dog when we got there. It was ok even after a few more showed up. I don't think it's so bad to take a pup to a dog park, you have all said it yourself that he doesn't look like a bully breed.
> 
> As for taking him again. I might. He needs a little more work with socializing and focusing skills. Plus I would like to get him to do the obstacle course some more. Then again the dog park is a 30-45 minute drive to the next town. And I don't go in that direction at all, thus would be why he only has now had a chance to go there since we were on the road home and it happened to be there.


Your dogs breed is irrelevant when justifying taking your dog to the dog park. The reason people say to stay away from dog parks has nothing to do with your dog other than his safety from other dogs which are not under your control or supervision. Another strong point and reason is the fact that many dog diseases, parasites, an doggy viruses are most prominent in dog parks. If your not taking worm preventatives or dewormer an you continue to go to the dog park, your 100% guaranteed to get some form of worms from the dog park.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

for socialization you can take him to the human park on a leash of course there will be people excited to see him and if you want you can have them pet him there will be people with their leashed dogs as well I avoid introducing my dogs to other peoples dogs but if you want and know the correct way to do it go for it... I actually read on here and later did it, someone spoke about taking their dog to a parking lot where there were a lot of people for socialization it was a brilliant idea and I did it. your dog will have to be good on a leash though cause you don't want him acting a fool


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Socializing has nothing to do with being able to play with other animals, it has everything to do with confidence and the ability to stay focused and sound even among new environments, sights, sounds, people, etc.. A poorly socialized animal will break down, become nervous.. i.e not confident.

Of all the hounds i've owned over the years i've rarely to never have allowed interaction to the point of playing with other dogs not on my own yard, which even then after about a year old it is ceased.. I've also never feed an animal in which was a nervous wreck, go figure why..

Dog parks are bad ideas regardless of the breed in question, you are intrusting others are up to date on their shots, not dog aggressive, lacking prey drive, not human aggressive and not ill.. Many diseases lurk at even the most well kept of dog parks, they can enforce the rules all they want it doesn't mean some don't slip by undetected because believe me, if they are even remotely popular (which most well kept up ones are) than you will have "bad seeds".

I've seen just about it all, and although your dog may or may not be a "Pit Bull" you can bet that will be the first thing mentioned in the news under one of the many worst case scenarios. Aside from this, what if your pup gets sick? What if a dog bites you? What if a dog attacks yours? What if yours attacks another? Regardless of "hes never hurt a fly" or "never showed interest" doesn't mean that under a specific situation, that may change entirely.. Domesticated and "mans best friend" they may be, controlled and well trained perhaps, however they are first and foremost animals. Action and or reactions happen.. Would you prepared and knowledgeable enough to break up a multiple dog scrap? Or fight?

Since "Pit Bulls" are getting more and more popular, what if two were present and all three (including yours) got into a fight, can you handle the outcome? Do you know how to safely break up a fight while remaining 100% calm? Chances are, if you've never had to do this you have no idea how you would actually react.. Most say they could handle it, or know what to do however when the situation happens, most panic. 

I know you say this is the first time however all these scenarios and far more or not only plausible, but quite common.

If you so wish to let your pup play with another, set up something on your own yard (or theres), leashed and well contained and controlled.. This is the safest method and will save you a fortune and heartache later down the road if you end up getting a known Bulldog.. I say this also, in part, because of the off shoot your pup does have Bulldog some where in the genetics..


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

He is up to date on shots, and he has been wormed recently and is on a worming schedule. He was completely fine. I was with him every step of the way. He stuck with Marli and we stayed by the tree with a whole one other dog. Which we were next to the owner of Marli and the other dog. The other dogs were on the other side all being rambunctious and playing rough. We were leaving as they all started to really get into it. 

Most people assume he is a lab. The only thing that looks bully like is his face, yet only certain people can see it. Being the ones that usually own one. 

Rabbit- I do take him to the neighborhood park all the time. No one ever comes around with dogs. He just gets to enjoy the free open park to him self. We also work on his basic commands while we are there. 

KMdogs- He is just a puppy. So no he wouldn't get in a fight, he is to timid and when the others approached him to boldly he hid under a bench where they couldn't get to him. And yes I know how to deal with fights. I have had to deal with my own. Dog fights are nothing compared to other animals I have worked with. As for being bit. I've been bit before, I have the scar on my nose from that. And my pup wouldn't have a chance to be bit. I hover over him where ever he goes. He has been to a puppy play day at petco before and while there I did my usual hovering. I can also read animal body language really well, it comes with my line of work. 

As for getting him together with another dog I have none to socialize him with. The only one's that he see's occasionally are my bosses two pit bulls. I am also trying to get together with another friend who has a small female pit bull. All of the other people I know have dogs that would be too much, my best friend tried to convince me to let my pup play with his friends intact male Doberman that weighs about 90lbs. I refuse to even let my pup meet the dog, even when he gets older. I know intact males usually don't like any kind of male so im not taking the risk.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Jaws101 said:


> He is up to date on shots, and he has been wormed recently and is on a worming schedule. He was completely fine. I was with him every step of the way. He stuck with Marli and we stayed by the tree with a whole one other dog. Which we were next to the owner of Marli and the other dog. The other dogs were on the other side all being rambunctious and playing rough. We were leaving as they all started to really get into it.
> 
> Most people assume he is a lab. The only thing that looks bully like is his face, yet only certain people can see it. Being the ones that usually own one.
> 
> ...


Everything your saying is honest and from your heart I can see that. And I can also see that your trying your hardiest to raise a well adjusted dog.

But no matter what precautions you take. It severely increases the chance of something going wrong when your dog is subject to other unleashed dogs roaming freely in a dog park.

Now I know you want your dog to socialize an be friendly with other people an animals but what everyone here is telling you in that there are better options than a dog park..

You just have to think outside the box. Perhaps a dog walking partner who has her* own dog. There are ways to socialize your dog with minimal risks. :love2:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Jaws101 said:


> I don't think it's so bad to take a pup to a dog park, you have all said it yourself that he doesn't look like a bully breed.


Taking a pup is the worst. You know how many disease and parasites other people dogs have, which all gather in the "play area" I would never have my puppy set foot in an area where so many dogs go.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Taking a pup is the worst. You know how many disease and parasites other people dogs have, which all gather in the "play area" I would never have my puppy set foot in an area where so many dogs go.


You have to take into consideration, Jaws was found at a dump. There is no place more nasty and germ filled then a dump. Also when you take any pet to a pet store or feed store, just as many other dogs walk through the same store, possibly pee on the floor, and sneeze or lick everything in there. No place is safe. He is up to date on his shots and worming. There is nothing else anyone can do to prevent illness or disease beyond this point. Also keeping your dog in your house is kind of like the bubble boy. Once they leave the house they have a greater chance of catching something, rather then a dog that gets out and exposed to different places with germs. You need to build up their immune system. And this one I know all to well for myself.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

It doesn't matter if YOUR dog has had their shots. It's the OTHER DOGS you don't know of they have had theirs. What is someone brought a dog with worms after your dog has been dewormed so you don't think to look for it since you have had your dog up to date. I don't think you are getting it. If you don't have many friends with dogs then your dog wont have to be around othe dogs so concentrate on people and environment not off leash with dogs you don't know and trust the owners of. Every dog is different don't push random dogs wait til you have one that will be around you an your pup. No need otherwise. 

No one is saying keep him in a bubble. Re read all the posts... Maybe it will sink in?


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

ames said:


> No one is saying keep him in a bubble. Re read all the posts... Maybe it will sink in?


Exactly this sir.. I can only say it so many times.. Your obviously a caring pet owner, but your not truly understanding what we are saying to you.

Enjoy the dog park until you find out first hand what we have been trying to tell you and it will finally click that we are only trying to teach you the proper ways to keep your dog safe.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

RealRasta said:


> Everything your saying is honest and from your heart I can see that. And I can also see that your trying your hardiest to raise a well adjusted dog.
> 
> But no matter what precautions you take. It severely increases the chance of something going wrong when your dog is subject to other unleashed dogs roaming freely in a dog park.
> 
> ...


I know what you are saying but I at least wanted him to see it once, hell I wanted to see it for myself for once. He will get plenty of socializing when we start hiking. He will meet people, dogs, kids, and probably wildlife. But for now this was something that was good for him to experience. Kind of a practice run for when I drag him to the Equifest. A 3 day event which you can bring you pets, get free stuff, and even adopt. There will be people and dogs everywhere. And by that time Jaws will be 6 months. I got to see how he would behave, and the more dog socializing he gets, the better. He right now needs to get over his being scared factor and learn to keep his hair down.

No matter where you go, you are at risk. That's just life. Unleashed dogs can come out of no where, stray dogs can come out of no where, even leashed dogs can come out of no where. Owning a dog is a risk in its self. But the more well behaved your dog is the better off you are at preventing anything from happening.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

And you say other people are hard headed. The bubble was a reference. Take a look at my previous posts. As I stated clearly before. Who knows if we will go back. This was a one time thing. The dog park is far away and I never go that direction. It was a spur the moment first time thing. Mainly to just get him to pee. As again I previously pointed this out. We did nothing but go to pet stores with parking lots. So in going to the dog park, there was dirt. Also as stated we got there when only one dog was there, and we left when it got busier.

One more time. I am not a sir. -___- My dog is a sir, but I am not.

Also one more thing. Jaws lives on a farm for the most part. He see's horses, chickens, ponies, quail, fish, cats, and what ever else comes in the yard. Such as the wild pigs(Javelina), coyotes, our neighborhood lynx, skunks, rabbits, possums, snakes of all kinds(some deadly, the rattlesnakes), toads, deadly lizards (Gila monster), rats, stray pets, and deadly insects like scorpions and centipedes. I think our yard/house is more to worry about then a dog park.
Yes,he can get sick or get worms from a dog park, but he can die in my own back yard.

This pretty girl here hangs out in our back yard. She stays in our yard because I warned the neighbors they would have to go through me to shoot her. You can get about 4 feet away from her and she doesn't care.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Jaws101 said:


> No matter where you go, you are at risk. That's just life. Unleashed dogs can come out of no where, stray dogs can come out of no where, even leashed dogs can come out of no where. Owning a dog is a risk in its self. But the more well behaved your dog is the better off you are at preventing anything from happening.


You were doing ok until this part.. lol.. Yeah no matter where you are you are at risk.. But with that said as a responsible owner you should minimize the risk when an if possible..

Yeah your dog could get run over by a car while walking your dog, but if you keep him out of the street an on the sidewalk your risk level reduces tremendously.. Almost 100%..


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Cool bobcat/lynx thing!!! They are beautiful!


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Cool bobcat/lynx thing!!! They are beautiful!


Indeed she is. The neighbors had spotted her in our yard and came over saying they would shoot her for us. I told them hell no, this is my property and no one is allowed to shoot anything in my yard. From there I followed her to the state land across the street to make sure she was safe. This is where I got the picture and she even napped in front of my sister and I. She is beautiful but deadly. Well deadly to small animals. But she is still nice to have around.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Aww that bob cat is very cool. I have only seen one in the wild , seen one at our wildlife sanctuary but they are a rare sight here. We have more cougars or mountain lions as some call them here, and you sure hope you don't come as close to them as you do that cat you posted  The dog mess with her at all? mine would be all worked up seeing that in our yard lol.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> Aww that bob cat is very cool. I have only seen one in the wild , seen one at our wildlife sanctuary but they are a rare sight here. We have more cougars or mountain lions as some call them here, and you sure hope you don't come as close to them as you do that cat you posted  The dog mess with her at all? mine would be all worked up seeing that in our yard lol.


She is a Lynx. Jaws has not seen her, we haven't seen her around much lately. She was rather frail looking when we saw her last, so she could have passed. The cats saw her though and the horses. She never bothered with anything. We have mountain lions in the higher part in the next town over.. 45minutes away. I've seen them, and found there foot prints. I had Charlie at the time and he wouldn't let us go close to where we saw the mountain lion. The mountain lions are shy, but the lynx, pigs and coyote's will just walk right in front of you or play in your back yard.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

omg dog park!!???!!!???


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Jaws101 said:


> You have to take into consideration, Jaws was found at a dump. There is no place more nasty and germ filled then a dump. Also when you take any pet to a pet store or feed store, just as many other dogs walk through the same store, possibly pee on the floor, and sneeze or lick everything in there. No place is safe. He is up to date on his shots and worming. There is nothing else anyone can do to prevent illness or disease beyond this point. Also keeping your dog in your house is kind of like the bubble boy. Once they leave the house they have a greater chance of catching something, rather then a dog that gets out and exposed to different places with germs. You need to build up their immune system. And this one I know all to well for myself.


Just because a dog is once exposed to disease doesn't mean they should continually be. Pet stores ( which I don't really go to) clean and sanitize  My dogs leave the house and see plenty of other dogs, they just don't run loose in a mass area of them and not until they are closer to a year do they go to stores. As puppies they are carried.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

If you want to socialize your dog take them to the human park as said before leashed also to the stores with you. I take all mine into the pet shops, Rural King, & Tractor Supply with me after their about a year old and have been taught manners from home. All the employees love my dogs their big hams. What helps me is I am in a small community and most everyone loves Pit Bulls around here that have dogs. Usually if you find on scared of one or talking bad is someone who had a bad experience with one or it basically a non-dog person in general. A dog park is dangerous in a number of way to your pet. You run a risk of other dogs attacking your dog and your dog getting blamed for the fight to begin with. If you must socialize with other dogs find a friend or relative that have well behaved dogs to play with your dog. Supervise them and make sure it is an educated person that owns the other dog so you will not have a blow out over a possible doggy disagreement. I myself have certain dogs on my yard that as long as the Alpha (Me) is around I will not have to worry that is Bouncer mostly. Pepsi my deceased female was great at teaching pups manners as she would correct them and not hurt them like a mother with her own pups. Either way learning about this will be trail and error best to do it in your own home or at friends and family not out in public. Out in public you risk a possibility of getting you dog killed if not by another dog but, HSUS because to many people think so badly of the Pit Bull type dogs. Your dog will always get the blame usually Labradors that bite are said to be pit/lab mixes why because they just can't fathom a labrador biting either way your dog will be coined as a pit if anything bad was to happen so best be safe and keep him safe. Just stay away and use the advice from me and other that has been given. Dog Parks are just an inevitable bad choice between the diseases they can contract or the injuries they could get from an aggressive dog even the possibility of your dog being deemed a dangerous dog because you wouldn't believe how fast hysteria hits people in a large group and all it would take is one person to say he was a pit mix..


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Just because a dog is once exposed to disease doesn't mean they should continually be. Pet stores ( which I don't really go to) clean and sanitize  My dogs leave the house and see plenty of other dogs, they just don't run loose in a mass area of them and not until they are closer to a year do they go to stores. As puppies they are carried.


Yes they do clean and sanitize, but only once a day. So for the whole day your dog is exposed to every other germ that other dogs carry in. I would carry him but 40+lbs of a moose is kind of hard to carry, let alone lift into the truck.


----------



## Stanced Out Bullies (Jul 21, 2012)

to sum it up, i believe everyone is just looking out for your better interest ... to be honest id never take my dog to the dog park either, did it once and got so mad at all the other people trying to introduce their dog to mine and not leashing them as required.
socializing a dog is one thing asking for a fight is another, taking him there and putting him at risk of one of the many bad dogs and dog handlers at the park is asking for a fight and just waiting for it to happen... and when it happens you probably will freeze up and not know what to do. id suggest if you have a facebook find others that have dogs and set up a play date.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

MSK said:


> If you want to socialize your dog take them to the human park as said before leashed also to the stores with you. I take all mine into the pet shops, Rural King, & Tractor Supply with me. All the employees love my dogs their big hams. What helps me is I am in a small community and most everyone loves Pit Bulls around here that have dogs. Usually if you find on scared of one or talking bad is someone who had a bad experience with one or it basically a non-dog person in general. A dog park is dangerous in a number of way to your pet. You run a risk of other dogs attacking your dog and your dog getting blamed for the fight to begin with. If you must socialize with other dogs find a friend or relative that have well behaved dogs to play with your dog. Supervise them and make sure it is an educated person that owns the other dog so you will not have a blow out over a possible doggy disagreement. I myself have certain dogs on my yard that as long as the Alpha (Me) is around I will not have to worry that is Bouncer mostly. Pepsi my deceased female was great at teaching pups manners as she would correct them and not hurt them like a mother with her own pups. Either way learning about this will be trail and error best to do it in your own home or at friends and family not out in public. Out in public you risk a possibility of getting you dog killed if not by another dog but, HSUS because to many people think so badly of the Pit Bull type dogs. Your dog will always get the blame usually Labradors that bite are said to be pit/lab mixes why because they just can't fathom a labrador biting either way your dog will be coined as a pit if anything bad was to happen so best be safe and keep him safe. Just stay away and use the advice from me and other that has been given. Dog Parks are just an inevitable bad choice between the diseases they can contract or the injuries they could get from an aggressive dog even the possibility of your dog being deemed a dangerous dog because you wouldn't believe how fast hysteria hits people in a large group and all it would take is one person to say he was a pit mix..


We have covered all that you pretty much just said. I don't really have dog friends for him to play with. He gets to visit my bosses two pit bulls, and some day he will meet my other friend female pit bull. I do take him to pet stores and feed stores when ever I go. Yes, I know he can get sick or get worms from the dog park. But I listed all the things that are more dangerous and deadly in my back yard, that can kill him. And frankly, those things wont hesitate to kill a dog.

If anything happened while I was there, the other two actual pits would have been blamed. The other male pit was the one that was hyper and slightly aggressive when he played with the others. As stated we stayed off with only two other dogs. Jaws didnt feel like socializing with anyone besides the well behaved pit bull Marli.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Stanced Out Bullies said:


> to sum it up, i believe everyone is just looking out for your better interest ... to be honest id never take my dog to the dog park either, did it once and got so mad at all the other people trying to introduce their dog to mine and not leashing them as required.
> socializing a dog is one thing asking for a fight is another, taking him there and putting him at risk of one of the many bad dogs and dog handlers at the park is asking for a fight and just waiting for it to happen... and when it happens you probably will freeze up and not know what to do. id suggest if you have a facebook find others that have dogs and set up a play date.


If you read the other posts you would see that we have covered everything. I also pointed out that I would not freeze. I have dealt with dog fights, and much, much, more bigger problems.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Jaws101 said:


> We have covered all that you pretty much just said. I don't really have dog friends for him to play with. He gets to visit my bosses two pit bulls, and some day he will meet my other friend female pit bull. I do take him to pet stores and feed stores when ever I go. Yes, I know he can get sick or get worms from the dog park. But I listed all the things that are more dangerous and deadly in my back yard, that can kill him. And frankly, those things wont hesitate to kill a dog.
> 
> If anything happened while I was there, the other two actual pits would have been blamed. The other male pit was the one that was hyper and slightly aggressive when he played with the others. As stated we stayed off with only two other dogs. Jaws didnt feel like socializing with anyone besides the well behaved pit bull Marli.


lol.. Dude your just dancing around the issue.. Yeah you stated you have many dangers just in your backyard alone.. Well why subject him to further danger that is under your control like the dog park or pet stores. Unless you just like taking chances..  Which is all good with me. Like I said in a previous post in different words.. Feel free to subject him to outside dangers within your control and eventually something will happen an you will be the one to blame.. Not some one else dogs fault. :clap:

Edit -- I can live with that and if you can.. So be it


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

RealRasta said:


> lol.. Dude your just dancing around the issue.. Yeah you stated you have many dangers just in your backyard alone.. Well why subject him to further danger that is under your control like the dog park or pet stores. Unless you just like taking chances..  Which is all good with me. Like I said in a previous post in different words.. Feel free to subject him to outside dangers within your control and eventually something will happen an you will be the one to blame.. Not some one else dogs fault. :clap:
> 
> Edit -- I can live that and if you can.. So be it


-___- Repeating myself is getting a little old. *One last time.* And this will be the last time. This was a one time deal. Who knows if we will ever go back. My reason for going was to get him to pee. There was only one dog there when we got there. We left, and may never return. The dog park is far away in a direction in which I do not go. I just happened to be there and I needed to give him some place to go to the bathroom. You just can't seem to get this through your heads. Oh no, so I went this one time. And he lived. We both survived and might never go back. I don't think we even will.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Jaws101 said:


> I do take him to pet stores and feed stores when ever I go. Yes, I know he can get sick or get worms from the dog park. But I listed all the things that are more dangerous and deadly in my back yard, that can kill him. And frankly, those things wont hesitate to kill a dog.
> 
> If anything happened while I was there, the other two actual pits would have been blamed.


I hear ya bro.. I was replying to this ^^.. Where it looks like your justifying taking chances with your dog when you have control over it. If anything happened while you were there it would be your fault for putting your dog in harms way.



Jaws101 said:


> I just happened to be there and I needed to give him some place to go to the bathroom. You just can't seem to get this through your heads. Oh no, so I went this one time. And he lived. We both survived and might never go back. I don't think we even will.


Not this ^^..


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Jaws101 said:


> We have covered all that you pretty much just said. I don't really have dog friends for him to play with. He gets to visit my bosses two pit bulls, and some day he will meet my other friend female pit bull. I do take him to pet stores and feed stores when ever I go. Yes, I know he can get sick or get worms from the dog park. But I listed all the things that are more dangerous and deadly in my back yard, that can kill him. And frankly, those things wont hesitate to kill a dog.
> 
> If anything happened while I was there, the other two actual pits would have been blamed. The other male pit was the one that was hyper and slightly aggressive when he played with the others. As stated we stayed off with only two other dogs. Jaws didnt feel like socializing with anyone besides the well behaved pit bull Marli.


I understand that your backyard holds dangers too but, maybe one day once you are a little more experienced you will understand that all of the information given was for you and your dogs best interest. I was alot like you about 7 or 8 years ago took a long time for me to learn how people are. I have struggled with it as when I first started my pups that I raised were not the typical APBT they were very layed back less driven. They were bis sissy's if you will and would run from danger so I thought all my dogs would act like that if I raised them right but, I found out I was WRONG! I never took my dogs to public dog parks as we didn't have any. But, I found out in my own back yard as one of my game bred females who had been docile up until then had attacked my docile female who tried to run and couldn't get away. You just never know it is kind of a ticking time bomb that you will experience eventually.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

And this is where I call it quits on this thread. I'm not restating my facts, opinions or reasons anymore. I explained all that I have to, and had good reasons for going there. Nor do I think I will go back.
If you wish to give helpful advice then go to the other thread I posted about dominance. I could use some very much needed help with this issue that has just risen.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

this



Jaws101 said:


> He enjoyed himself and maybe I'll take him back one day.


is not what this eludes to...



Jaws101 said:


> And you say other people are hard headed. The bubble was a reference. Take a look at my previous posts. As I stated clearly before. Who knows if we will go back. This was a one time thing. The dog park is far away and I never go that direction. It was a spur the moment first time thing.


My mistake. Glad you realize there are many many other places and things you can do to socialize your dog, the initial post let me think you might stop there again one day. Not that you understood there is a potential huge risk and have tons of other places you can go is all that matters.


----------

